# Pre-Micrófono Cardioide de condensador



## djyoan (Ago 31, 2009)

Necesito hacer un pre- micrófono o para PC 
  Pero en este caso es para un Micrófono Cardioide de condensador
  Creo que funciona con  +48V

  El objetivo conectar este Micrófono a la PC, sin tarjeta de sonido profesional,
  Y sin ningún ruido parasito. ¿Se podrá lograr esto?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 31, 2009)

Lo que necesitás es un pre para micrófono con Phantom.
Buscá el circuito que más te convenza de las dos cosas y unilos, no tiene mucha ciencia.
En la página de ESP vas a encontrar algunos, y recorriendo el foro otros. A buscar.
Cuanta más calidad tenga el pre, menos ruido. Cuanta más calidad de la fuente Phantom, menos ruido también...

Eso sí: Del ruido que meta la placa de sonido no zafás.

Saludos


----------



## djyoan (Sep 3, 2009)

Gracias amigo por la ayuda, luego me gustaría que me facilitaras un esquema, ya que veo que tienes más experiencia, otra cosa me podrías explicar que quiere decir (micrófono con Phantom.)  

  Saludos…  Yoan


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

De nada.

Por un pre para micrófono, recorré Pequeña Señal y vas a encontrar de todos colores y tamaños. Usá el buscador del foro y vas a tener muchísimas opciones más.

Con respecto a la parte de "Phantom"... Simplemente es el nombre que recibe una alimentación de alrededor de 48V de continua que se usa para cargar el condensador de los micrófonos de... condensador.
Ese voltaje puede ser de casi cualquier cosa entre unos 20V y 48V en la enorme mayoría de los casos, pero apenas un poco más de 48V es tolerable y es importante que tenga el mínimo ruido posible.

En la página de ESP que te pasé hay un proyecto de una consola donde podés ver, en la parte de las entradas de micrófono, un pre interesante y bastante simple, y en otro proyecto tenés una fuente Phantom que se le puede agregar.
Ahí también podés ver cómo se acoplan la fuente con el pre, cosa que se hace igual en todos los casos.

Saludos


----------

